# Help With Motor Coupler



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Here, check out this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4811&highlight=adaptor

It doesn't say anything about splined adaptors but you might get some ideas.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

evolks.com actually sells plates and couplers for D&D motors that can be built for your civic transmission. They are originally designed for VWs, but they sell blank adaptor plates that you can drill holes to fit your transmission, and they will make the coupler for you. They also have the best prices I have seen for custom made adapters and couplers.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

The simplest coupler that I know of is this one I made for my Yugo.

It uses 2 sprockets, 1 adapter for the motor and the clutch hub turned down for the other sprocket.

Wrap some No. 14 chain around the two and walla....

Local implement stores have the parts and won't break the bank...
This what the sprocket and hub for the motor look like before & welded together. They have hubs for all sizes of shafts. It comes with a keyway and 1 setscrew, I added a second setscrew. 

It allows for some slight misalignment and will work on any trans that doesn't need a pilot bushing.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

That's the exact same sprocket I have on my electric motorcycle!

I saw photos a while back of a Geo Metro that had a big motorcycle engine put in it. It had a small chain connecting the motorcycle's still-attached transmission to the Metros front transaxle. Guess it worked pretty well. Looked cool!


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

You can always go with the KiwiEV method - which was inspiredd by Jay Caplan. Take the splined part from the clutch plate and weld it into the new hub. Voila!

Photo pasted from KiwiEV website - hope you don't mind Gav.


----------



## nutsandvoltsvw (Oct 29, 2007)

Jon,

I used a coupling from McMaster Carr, as I remember around $35.00 bucks... to go from 1.125" on my ADC motor to the splined shaft on my manual trans VW... I cut the splined hub out of an old clutch plate and turned the OD to 1.125" and coupled the two...

you can check out the pictures at 
http://jbkenterprises.net/EVpage3.html


Good luck with your conversion...

Robert
nutsandvoltsvw...


----------

